# Otopharynx lithobates Holding -- Again



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, once again my female _Otopharynx lithobates_ is holding. Unfortunately though, my _Copadichromis mloto_ is the father. :roll: A couple of days ago, I noticed that he had dug out a shallow pit in the sand and was becoming more aggressive (especically to my male _O. lithobates_)!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

that must suck good luck with your fish although


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

That's too bad. You planning on saving the fry or not?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

No... I'm not going to save the fry. IMO, there's already too many hybrids on the market! :roll: Last time she was holding (I assume that my _A. baenschi_ was the dad that time...) she didn't carry the fry to full term. With a trio of _O. lithobates_ in the tank, you'd think that they'd naturally seek out their own species! :?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

You would think so! I wonder if he's just hyperdominant (or maybe she's totally confused).


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, my _C. mloto_ has never shown any aggression at all until he got the bright idea to spawn! He is the biggest fish in my tank, though at a little over 6".


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea sucks. but cool. I just had aulo. tangerine and fryeri "iceburg" breed, decided to keep half the fry see how they turn out, and other half a guy has bids on, just givin for free. 


Hey malawi, what you doing with all your fry?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, I figured the mloto/lithobates would probably turn out to be a nice lookin' fish.... But I'm just not a hybrid-type person. I just decided to let nature take it's course... If any survive, I'll decide what to do with them then. So far, the only ones left are the two that's in my overflow.
If I ever get a not-hybrid spawn, I'll separate the female from the rest of the tank, and then grow out the fry 'til they're big enough to sell.


----------

